# Quick rhom shots



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I know it's crazy, but I'm really starting to get fond of the brown tint the driftwood is producing. It's very amazonesque and picturing it with clear water just doesn't look the same. You might disagree, but being that it's my tank, I don't much care



























This last shot was taken before a water change, I love the effect. Mind the heater burn, it's going away, but taking it's sweet time.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

WOw I Luv this fish where did you get it from and what size is it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Got it from a Big Als tank, it's 5-6 inches, I've never measured.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

nice red eyes...great pix twitcho


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice pics. i have been putting the instant amazon in my tanks i like that too. is that a black diamond rhom?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I assume it's a black diamond, don't know the collection point so I can't really say much other than it is a rhom.

The brown coloration is actually from a big ole stump of mopani driftwood I put in. I boiled it for some time but obviously it wasn't enough. No big deal though, like I said before, I like the effect.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Man, my rhom burned his dorsal fin almost completely off. Hope it comes back properly. That sucks about yours, but he still looks great. Keep up the good pics.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

'It almost looks mechanical in those pics, great pics. Tank glass could use a wipe though.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

User said:


> 'It almost looks mechanical in those pics, great pics. Tank glass could use a wipe though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear its hard to please anybody these days.









Great pics man!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pics you got there El Twitcho. Those pics look like a photoshoot compared to mine where they just look like family pics with a crappy camera.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Love the red eyes.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That fish is Top Notch.
Those Bright RED Eyes are f*cking Sweet!
Good Stuff


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks good!

has he chomped on any of those plants yet?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice pic and a nice fish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Soldat said:


> Man, my rhom burned his dorsal fin almost completely off. Hope it comes back properly. That sucks about yours, but he still looks great. Keep up the good pics.
> [snapback]915908[/snapback]​


If it isn't down to the body I think it should be fine. If it is down to the body, I still think it should turn out alright.



User said:


> 'It almost looks mechanical in those pics, great pics. Tank glass could use a wipe though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, the glass looked clean, and I wiped it before taking the shots, and they still came out dirty











b_ack51 said:


> Nice pics you got there El Twitcho. Those pics look like a photoshoot compared to mine where they just look like family pics with a crappy camera.
> [snapback]916121[/snapback]​


It's all in the lighting dude, with 3 watts per gallon I'd think anyone's shots would turn out great



JAC said:


> Love the red eyes.
> [snapback]916136[/snapback]​





Gordeez said:


> That fish is Top Notch.
> Those Bright RED Eyes are f*cking Sweet!
> Good Stuff
> [snapback]916340[/snapback]​


Thanks guys, they make for pretty cool pictures, the color is a really neat crimson



traumatic said:


> looks good!
> 
> has he chomped on any of those plants yet?
> [snapback]916371[/snapback]​


He's completely mangled the vals but left everything else. I think I'm gonna replace em with something else



Ries said:


> verry nice pic and a nice fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ries


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

really great rhom. perfect. look at the eyes on that little monster!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i love those pictures!!!! they are crystal clear!!!


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I will get one sometime in the future







Great Pix


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. His personality is incredible as well, he's very much interested in what goes on outside of his tank, moreso than any other fish I've owned. His tank is set up with my red belly tank abouyt two feet to the right and the cichlid tank about two feet to the left. Today I noticed he was in the backright corner and wouldn't move, which was odd for him. I didn't think much of it but I also noticed my red bellies were freaking out constantly and wouldn't go to the side of the tank next to the rhom tank. Turns out the rhom was just staring at them and scaring the sh*t out of em. I put up something to block off that side of the glass and what does the rhom do? Swims to the other corner and starts staring at the cichlids making them nervous as hell


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

haha that guy is setin up territory in tanks he cant even get to









prize fish man


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

you should call him the "intimidator".


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice looking Rhom Twitch (apart from the burn :laugh: ). I like the look of the brown tint in the water. I might try some Instant Amazon in my tank to tint the water (my driftwood was well soaked before I put it in).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just beautiful









I too love the look of mildly tea-colored water - it looks very natural, and since it lowers the pH a bit, I think piranha's appreciate it too. Yours looks about as healthy and colorful as it gets


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

very nice pics


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a bad ass rhom


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

thats a very nice rhom, I like the black gravel that similar to my Purple Spilo set-up.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I enjoyed those pics,good job


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

looks like u have white worms on your glass. urr i hate those guys.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

awesome....


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

perfectcristall-clear pics,and a beautiful Rhom .
I am also very fond of brown water and never cook driftwood especially to get the water a bit brown and more acid .


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> That fish is Top Notch.
> Those Bright RED Eyes are f*cking Sweet!
> Good Stuff
> [snapback]916340[/snapback]​


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks alot guys



piranhadude said:


> looks like u have white worms on your glass. urr i hate those guys.
> [snapback]919328[/snapback]​


Nah those are just bubbles from the powerhead CO2 injector. They look elongated because of the speed they move. I used to get them from time to time, but they're not too tough to keep under control.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

nice rhom its so evil looking


----------

